# What's the img difference between uefi-memstick or memstick?



## northbsd (Dec 22, 2014)

I am quite new to FreeBSD.  I am thinking to learn FreeBSD via installing it on intel NUC Intel D34010WYK.

What's the difference between FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img and FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-amd64-uefi-memstick?  which one I should select for Intel NUC D34010WYK?

I saw some files on FTP release section ends with xz.  What is it for?

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 22, 2014)

The plain version is for standard BIOS computers.  The UEFI version is for computers with a UEFI system.  The boot screen might indicate which is used on the NUC.

Files with a .xz extension have been compressed with the xz(1) compression utility.  They must be uncompressed before use.


----------

